# has this ever happened to anyone else



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I was out the other night and after alittle bit of calling I had yote responding to my howls. To make a long story short the yote was around 10 ft inside the tree line at about 50yds from my set up, we ended up in a challenge match but he would not show himself. I never saw the yote he just stayed inside the tree line, the yote challenged me first, thats when the challenge match started. Was there anything I could have done to bring him out or any idea's. Thanks :sniper:


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

bart1_99,

Were you hunting with a rifle or a shotgun? If you were using a rifle, I would recommend setting up a little bit further away from the timber or cover. If I'm using a rifle, I like to set up about 150 yards away from the cover, a lot of times, they will just come out to the edge of the cover, but if there is enough light, I can usaully pick them up in my scope even if they are skylined against the timber. I find if I set up too close to the cover, a lot of times they won't show themselves.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

That night I was using a 12 gauge.. But I can move back away from the area and use my 223. So I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks for the tip :sniper:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

bart1_99 said:


> I was out the other night and after alittle bit of calling I had yote responding to my howls. To make a long story short the yote was around 10 ft inside the tree line at about 50yds from my set up, we ended up in a challenge match but he would not show himself. I never saw the yote he just stayed inside the tree line, the yote challenged me first, thats when the challenge match started. Was there anything I could have done to bring him out or any idea's. Thanks :sniper:


Just wait a little bit and give him the hurt pup! Timing is important. Are you sure it was a challenge and not a warning bark? If it was a challenge sometimes it's best to do nothing and just wait. Then just do the hurt pup and not much of that. Make him think that another coyote has come in. He justs might come to that. I have done that many times. You can over due the calling and sometimes its just best to do very little in a situation like that. Hope it will work for you. I had a situation like that not too long ago and I did exactly what I told you and he came in so fast it was unbelievable. Good luck~!


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

He was for sure challenging me. I would only challenge when he did, I try very hard to not over call.I thought if I didn't challenge back when he did, he would think I backed down and took off. I have the 223 casing hurt pup , call sounds nice but have never thought to use it this time of yr. I will have it on me and give it a try. Thanks a bunch and hopefully it will work for me also :sniper:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Lay down some cover fire in to the treeline!!! J/K


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

How do you make the casing calls? Could someone tell me about them or send me one PM me I'll gladly pay for it and shipping. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I was watching a Randy Anderson DVD last night, the Truth II calling all Coyotes. He had the same situation but the coyote was out a hundred yards or so but he couldn't get the dog to come out of the trees. Finally he took two different howlers and commenced to work one after the other as if there were two coyotes challenging each other at his location. Eventually the old male coyote he was trying to call in just couldn't stand the thought there were two intruders in his territory and he came running in ready to mix it up. I could never pull it off as my attempts at a howler sounds like a sick duck but Anderson can make you swear your listen to a real coyote.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I just had that happen to me last full moon. At First the coyote was about half mile away then he closed into about seventy but he was also in a tree line and he never came in. I have heard of doing a coyoted distress in those situations but i am not sure y they do that sometimes.


----------

